# Hi All!!!



## Agc123 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hay There,
New TT owner, picked it up on Halloween. just had time to search the web and find the oc.
Got the 2001 (After Tax [smiley=bigcry.gif] inc) model 225 in denim blue / black leather.
Love it to bits and am really looking forward seeing what she can do, standard now but watch this space....

So thats it thats my story, my name is Andy Btw and i'm based in Glasgow.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi andy
Welcome to the forum keep an eye on the events for the next Scottish meeting.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome from another Andy  have you found the TTOC yet www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Another Andy just what we need ,welcome anyway.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## Agc123 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Guys for the warm welcome!!
Got cleaning today, so many caps and covers to move and clean but got there in the end in the freezing cold!! 
Will get some pic's up soon.


----------

